# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Male or female P. regalis?

## catzeye21138

I'm having a hard time determining the gender of his spider. I might not have the molt unfolded enough, not sure.  Leaning towards male

----------


## John1982

I haven't done this in a while but I'm not seeing any sex organs at all? Maybe they got damaged, or it's not unfolded all the way, or just too fuzzy but there ought to be something more pronounce between the first set of book lungs - roughly in the shape of a semicircle with a little flap. Got any clear furrow shots? Might have better luck there.

----------


## DVirginiana

I'm not the best at this, but I'm seeing male.

----------


## buddah4207

The picture is too far and out of focus, the area to look at isn't large

----------


## catzeye21138

Sorry my camera doesn't have a good macro

----------


## catzeye21138

Figured out how to make the images bigger.

http://i.imgur.com/ok6sIkD.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/SPq7ajZ.jpg

----------

